# Anyone tried Infinity Perfect 300M yet?



## thmaynard (Jun 25, 2015)

I just ran across the Infinity Perfect 300M - 3 1/2 Mid, on Sonic and Harmon Audio. They look pretty good: 

General Specifications: 
Power Handling 75 RMS, 300W peak Sensitivity (@ 2.83V) 
88dB Frequency Response 150Hz – 10KHz 
Voice Coil Diameter 1” (25mm) Impedance 3.5 ohms

I was wondering, if anyone has seen or heard them? 

Perfect 300M|3-1/2" (88mm) extreme-performance midrange speaker


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

I've been eyeing these for a bit also. Look really good. For the price, I'm sure they are hard to beat. $105 shipped at sonic. I would like to hear some opinions on them. I've always liked infinity mids but never cared for the tweets. Hopefully someone will chime in soon. 

Midbass & Midrange Drivers


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Please yes god someone review these.

I have been eyeing them to.

I am wondering if JBL will come out with an equivalent. I saw they recently came out with a new version of the GTI speakers.

I have had good luck with Infinity/JBL in the past, they have always sounded great for the price.

Now if we would get a decent MS-8 upgrade.......

Also eyeing the rest of the Kappa Perfect set that goes with it.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Been checking those out as well. Too big for my application.... wish they weren't as they have a 6x9 comp set to match which is a rarity. 

Don't think JBL is going to come out with an equivalent like they usually do on the lower lines. Kappa Perfect seems to be exclusive like GTI with nothing shared between. The last 3-way component set JBL offered was in the Power series, but it wasn't even offered in the states. Never understood that.


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Something pretty cool about this new perfect line is if you buy any of the component sets, you can just add this 3" to the existing xover for a 3 way setup. No need to buy another passive. For most people, that works. Most of us would go active, though.


----------



## bigmudstuffin (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a pair. I've been searching for any real reviews on them with no luck. My Challenger wants a 3 way active front stage badly.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Hope they are not harsh like the last perfect line, thats just my .02 cents


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

gumbeelee said:


> Hope they are not harsh like the last perfect line, thats just my .02 cents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I loved the previous Kappa perfects but they were a bit harsh overall. This was more than likely due to Aluminium cone + Aluminum Dome Tweeter. 

New line has Woven Carbon fiber cone 6 Polyimide Dome Tweeter.

I have always been a big fan of the sound of most woven cones. Hopefully they do not suffer from the edge separation that the last Kappa subs suffered from. They sounded fantastic when they were not broken.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

so cal eddie said:


> Something pretty cool about this new perfect line is if you buy any of the component sets, you can just add this 3" to the existing xover for a 3 way setup. No need to buy another passive. For most people, that works. Most of us would go active, though.


Doesn't look like it can be bi-amped though, but for probably 90% of people what it is more than sufficient, and can just go full active if not.

I will probably try them out, especially since there is a 6x9 version.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Did any one use these?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Probably would sell better if it was smaller, seeing that many that buy a small mid usually get one a bit under that size (2-2.5"). If you can fit a 3.5", then you might as well start looking into 4" mids which broadens options quite a bit. Infinity is also one of those hit or miss brands unfortunately unlike JBL even though they're related somewhat. People dismiss it mostly though except for the subs due to the same reasons mentioned earlier, usually too much high frequency amplitude.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

The infinity 6.1 mid also seems like a good deal at $190 a pair and look alot like the jbl660 mid I wonder how close it is


----------



## ikataco (Sep 26, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Probably would sell better if it was smaller, seeing that many that buy a small mid usually get one a bit under that size (2-2.5"). If you can fit a 3.5", then you might as well start looking into 4" mids which broadens options quite a bit. Infinity is also one of those hit or miss brands unfortunately unlike JBL even though they're related somewhat. People dismiss it mostly though except for the subs due to the same reasons mentioned earlier, usually too much high frequency amplitude.


Infinity listened, their new Kappa midrange is 2" driver.

https://www.infinityspeakers.com/KA...20MX___color=Black#q=New+Kappa+Series&start=1


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

ikataco said:


> Infinity listened, their new Kappa midrange is 2" driver.
> 
> https://www.infinityspeakers.com/KA...20MX___color=Black#q=New+Kappa+Series&start=1


Dome midrange is interesting. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

No other specs, but interesting


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

That's definitely different coming from them, not to mention current market trends. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

That’s like their old polygraph or was it poly dome midrange from the early 90’s

My old infinity kappa 8.1’s use that type of mid

I hope they are going back to making quality stuff again. 

Trying to figure out my system in my Jeep.... these just might work in the dash location ..... hmmmmmm


----------



## brusty (Jul 2, 2015)

I've got them in my setup

15" AE SBP15 sub infinite baffle, firing through armrest
6.5" NVX XSP65 midbass, middle of door, stock location
3" Infinity Kappa Perfect 300m midrange, between door handle and dash
1" JBL P26t tweeter, sail panel

Processing handled by an Alpine PXA-h800.

Can't claim an extensive audition experience in terms of equipment, but do have a musician's ear.

They are smooth, not harsh or fatiguing in any noticeable way. Easy to blend to the midbasses and tweets. Hold their own without standing out. I have them crossed at 400 Hz and 4,000 Hz, 24 db/octave Linkwitz–Riley. Voices are clear, guitar sounds good...no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

brusty said:


> I've got them in my setup
> 
> 15" AE SBP15 sub infinite baffle, firing through armrest
> 6.5" NVX XSP65 midbass, middle of door, stock location
> ...


How do you have them installed? I have a G37 and the midrange I'm looking for has to be behind the door panel. My car has a 3-way stock system


----------



## brusty (Jul 2, 2015)

Kountz said:


> How do you have them installed? I have a G37 and the midrange I'm looking for has to be behind the door panel. My car has a 3-way stock system


Like this:










Cut a hole in the panel and pressure-fit/screwed them in. Biggest thing I'd check for your situation would be magnet depth.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

brusty said:


> Kountz said:
> 
> 
> > How do you have them installed? I have a G37 and the midrange I'm looking for has to be behind the door panel. My car has a 3-way stock system
> ...


Damn the image is broken I can't see it.


----------



## brusty (Jul 2, 2015)

Kountz said:


> Damn the image is broken I can't see it.


Heh, was workin on fixing...

Here's a previous post of mine...same image.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/90860-alpine-pxa-h800-processor-discussion-thread-122.html#post4812801


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

brusty said:


> Kountz said:
> 
> 
> > Damn the image is broken I can't see it.
> ...


And every image posted in that thread is busted too


----------



## brusty (Jul 2, 2015)

Kountz said:


> And every image posted in that thread is busted too


Try this: https://ibb.co/cDR8yQ


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate that they don't come with a grill. What kind of descision is that?
That's why we pay overhead on these kind of speakers over raw drivers... speaker grills!


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

AAAAAAA said:


> I hate that they don't come with a grill. What kind of descision is that?
> That's why we pay overhead on these kind of speakers over raw drivers... speaker grills!


I think so too the speakers are too big for my application. I need them in side the door panel not screwed to the outside


----------



## tjk_bail (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a 2016 Chevy Colorado Crew Cab

HU=Stock Boze premium
JL Fix86
DSP Helix.2
AudioControl Epicenter Plus Digital Bass Restoration
AMP, JL HD750/1 running 2 -10in Alpine SWR-T10 Subs 
AMP, Alpine_PDX_F6 running Kappa Perfect 300m in Dash & 6.5 Hybrid LegatiaSE (HAT) mid-base in front doors.
AMP, Sound Ordinance m100-2 running in custom made A-pillar pods, Legatia SE L1 Ring Radiator (R2) Tweeters (HAT)


So, before I got the Kappa 300m's, I had the tweets in the Dash along with the HAT's in my front doors, and the Subs under the back seat. I had great bass sounding system...but basically, all I had was cymbals & bass... I wanted more.

I had custom A-Pillar pods made, and bought/installed the JL Fix86, moved the tweets to the A-Pillar and install the Kappa 300 into the Dash (with some mods, bearly fit)

WOW, do I love those Kappa 300m. I did an initial setup, by setting the timing and levels, with flat EQ to start. HP=580 LP=3.2k and using REW, I performed an RTA on the Kappa's. I did a Sine sweep from 400 to 5k, and the two speakers are centered and play almost perfect with eachother. I had to do an EQ adjustment of minus .5db (point 5db) on only two freq's for them to play exactly centered on all sweep freq's. they are vibrant, crisp and sound just fantastic ... so impressed.

I've had the HAT 6.5 speakers for 6 years(4 years in a different truck).. and they just cant handle bass anymore.. they put out that 'squish' sound on the kick bass thump, and just cant keep up anymore (they were really good speakers before all the abuse).... so I bought the KAPPA PERFECT 900, they are a 6x9 speaker... UPS is supposed to deliver them tomorrow... I'm going to remove the HAT's in the front doors and replace them with the 900's....I hope they will impress me like the 300's !

I know I need to update my signature line (at the bottom of the post)....


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

SO, how is the system now with the perfect 900?


----------



## spaceace60 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just curious how these stack up against any t he following as i loved the Pioneer Stage4 Prs 062's(2-5/8") but kinda pricey at $450(even though a ton were bought at Crutchfiled for $200 a pr as blow out!) or how they stack up against the Audison AV3;s(3"),Voce 3",Morel CCWR254(2-1/2"),Hertz ML700.3(3") as i said i loved the Pioneer Stage 4's(awesome spkrs btw!),Just a bit pricey imo and everyone who happen to get lucky enough to suck up all those at $200(they had almost 200 pairs at time of sale!) from Crutchfield are trying to resell them at like $450 and $300 or more USED lol!!! The 3-1/2 Infinity is almost too big for my dash(3 is about biggest w/o cutting!) but if the Infinity was close to as good as Stage4(or the others listed) i'd cut dash and try them!(since price is right,but still waiting to hear from some owners who are into SQ(not just owners that hook them up to a stock head unit lol!),but ones actually used with good amps and higher end 3 way setups(as intended)! Btw if anyone has any of fore mentioned mids at a decent price give me a call at(814)271-9849 thanks Jim


----------

